# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Arrow Smartwatch, smartwatch with a 360° rotating camera, Arrow Technologies Inc., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Arrow Technologies Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Arrow Smartwatch
June 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Arrow smartwatch wants to make taking pictures from your wrist much easier"

by Andy Boxall
July 4, 2014

----------

